# Translate auction sheets?



## G.T.R (Jul 7, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what this auction sheet says. Car I want to purchase.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Translated it for you on GTRC


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, on paper lots of good stuff, so it looks like a good car. 

(The worn steering wheel makes me wonder why the mileage is so low. The electric mirror is bust and it has rust underneath, I think, but your photo makes it a strain to read the fine scribble.)


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

What, do you want the whole thing translated then?


----------

